# NTLM Authentification



## Humpatz (26. Apr 2010)

Hallo Forum,

nach mehrstündiger Suche ohne brauchbaren Ergebnis, hoffe ich nun im Forum ein paar Antworten zu finden. Ich möchte über ein Java-Program eine Verbindung zum Webservice von MS Dynamics NAV herstellen.

Leider scheitere ich bisher immer am Fehler 401: 

org.apache.axis2.AxisFault: Transport error: 401 Error: Unauthorized
...


```
String URL = "http://testserver1.example.com:7047/test/ws/Interface"
String username = "mueller";
String password = "secret";
InterfaceStub axis2stub = new InterfaceStub(URL.trim());		
Options options = new Options(); 
HttpTransportProperties.Authenticator authenticator = new HttpTransportProperties.Authenticator();
authenticator.setAuthSchemes(Arrays.asList(new String[]{HttpTransportProperties.Authenticator.NTLM}));
authenticator.setUsername("mueller");
authenticator.setPassword("secret");
authenticator.setHost("testserver1");
authenticator.setDomain("example.local");
authenticator.setPort(7047);
authenticator.setPreemptiveAuthentication(true);
options.setProperty(HTTPConstants.AUTHENTICATE,authenticator);
axis2stub._getServiceClient().setOptions(options);
Action_Input ax2Input = new Action_Input();
Action_Output ax2Output=ax2stub.Action(ax2Input);
```

Kann vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Wie bekomme ich die Verbindung zustande?
Mueller ist ein Domainuser in der gleichen Domäne wie der Webservice, d.h. example.local\mueller, testserver1.example.local

Diese Fehlerquelle kann ausgeschlossen werden: Web Services Changes for Microsoft Dynamics NAV 2009 SP1


Vielen Dank!


----------



## FArt (27. Apr 2010)

Mit diesen Infos kommt man nicht weiter, es wird aber auch schwer sein genügend und die passenden Infos zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Hier noch etwas über die Interna:
HttpClient - HttpClient Authentication Guide

Ist Kerberos eine Option? NTLM ist wegen der Affinität zu MS oft sehr unangenehm.


----------



## Humpatz (27. Apr 2010)

es führt leider kein Weg daran vorbei

Welche Informationen sind für eventuelle Hilfestellungen noch notwendig?


----------



## FArt (27. Apr 2010)

Humpatz hat gesagt.:


> es führt leider kein Weg daran vorbei
> 
> Welche Informationen sind für eventuelle Hilfestellungen noch notwendig?



Alles was an Konfigurationsparametern und Logging auf dem Server zur Verfügung steht, dabei das Logging auf extra gesprächig stellen; dazu wendet man sich in der Regel an die Sytemadministratoren, die davon in der Regel keine Ahnung haben (Ausnahmen bestätigen diese Regel)... ;-)

Diese Fehlermeldung bekommt man, wenn irgend etwas bei der Authentifizierung nicht klappt...


----------



## Humpatz (27. Apr 2010)

Offensichtlich ist der Umstieg auf Java 6 unausweichlich ... Weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich das -Xauthfile definiere, wenn ich wsimport.exe aufrufe?


----------

